# Corona Chinex brushes



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

So I've always used Corona Chinex brushes but only for doing exterior stain. However I tried one for interior and was amazed how much sharper and faster my cutting in went. The finish was OK on the walls but the trim not so much. Can anyone tell me why they seemed to do a better job in the cutting in process? Was it the material of the bristles or the stiffness of the bristles or both or just my imagination. 

Also I seen, didn't but one to try, an Arrowworthy Rembrandt Semi Oval brushes? The filament are semi oval vs rectangle. I seemed like an OK brush. $20 for a 2 1/2 angled sash.

https://www.amazon.com/6420-2-Rembrandt-Angle-Semi-Oval-Brush/dp/B011TC3Q1C


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Corona brushes are top of the line. An oval will hold more paint than the average rectangle brush.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

The chinex bristle will generally be the stiffest bristle on brushes. We use the Rembrandts in the oval angle and love them, definately will not last as long though. We use the corona excaliburs for walls where there is little texture, the rembrants do a better job on more textured walls. For trim, we are big fans of the Proform picasso blaze brushes. Super soft and hold a nice shape for clean cuts and great lay offs.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

cardgunner said:


> So I've always used Corona Chinex brushes but only for doing exterior stain. However I tried one for interior and was amazed how much sharper and faster my cutting in went. The finish was OK on the walls but the trim not so much. Can anyone tell me why they seemed to do a better job in the cutting in process? Was it the material of the bristles or the stiffness of the bristles or both or just my imagination.
> 
> Also I seen, didn't but one to try, an Arrowworthy Rembrandt Semi Oval brushes? The filament are semi oval vs rectangle. I seemed like an OK brush. $20 for a 2 1/2 angled sash.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/6420-2-Rembrandt-Angle-Semi-Oval-Brush/dp/B011TC3Q1C


Try a Corona Cortez or e&j GenY or GenN instead.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Try a Corona Cortez or e&j GenY or GenN instead.


I have been using those for walls and trim but tried the Chinex because I needed a narrow brush for doing the narrow space between a wall and door trim. And loved how the Chinex brush cut in. It just didn't lay the paint down well or down well for me. I tried a Corona Vegas and same it cut in well but not so smooth finish.


----------

